# Forum Moments



## Yakamaru (Feb 12, 2021)

Some of you may have come across Discord moments on Discord, where screenshots are taken out of context and posted in its own channel for fun.

Well, why not make a thread for the forum specifically?

Here's my starting starting contribution:


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 14, 2021)

Another contribution:




It is impossible to take this combination of avatar and comment seriously, no pun intended.

People are free to post their own contributions in this thread as well.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 15, 2021)

Niru is a great guy.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 15, 2021)

Brought to you by the forum fairy!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 16, 2021)

we were just joking and not really arguing here.

people thought "i will eat you bald" was a funny threat for a goat.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 16, 2021)

I regret nothing.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 20, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Some of you may have come across Discord moments on Discord, where screenshots are taken out of context and posted in its own channel for fun.
> 
> Well, why not make a thread for the forum specifically?
> 
> ...


*Puts pickle down.*

Ahem.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 20, 2021)

Meanwhile, in the inflammatory thread..


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 22, 2021)

I don't get this. Furries can't be poor? Bruh, _I'm_ poor!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 24, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> View attachment 102670


i had something similar happen myself


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 24, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> i had something similar happen myself


It happens in the one and only pvp thread.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 24, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> View attachment 102672


well i can't breastfeed this dictionary but- bicycles need a surface to run on and the sea up there is mostly empty.

no wait. i got it.

the wheels are the other way around.

that's pretty smart.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 8, 2021)

Is it weird I use my own posts?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 10, 2021)

Meanwhile, in the scandalous rumours thread, things are thoroughly heating up..


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 10, 2021)

What have he said no to?

Find out at the 9 o'clock gossip news!


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Play3r (Mar 11, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 103361


...


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 11, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> View attachment 104248


V o r e T i m e


----------



## Play3r (Mar 11, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 103361


WAIT
oh


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 24, 2021)

You're ALL gay. :V


----------



## Punji (Mar 24, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 105627
> 
> You're ALL gay. :V


Says the gayest of them all! You're so gay you looped around and became straight!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Mar 28, 2021)

Lets see


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

#: "You're a furry so you're gay."
I: "-but I like men."
#: "exactly."
I: "I'M A GIRL!"


----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 1, 2021)

Look out, we have a bad boy over here.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 1, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Look out, we have a bad boy over here.
> 
> View attachment 115069


*Snickers*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 28, 2021)

I have a knack for thread names.


----------

